# JUST TESTING THE WATERS



## kc5tpy (Feb 6, 2014)

We will not finalise anything here.  Just looking into who is interested and suggestions.  I was thinking of organising a get together.  Summer time.  My thought was the Midlands as it is "central" to all the members.  Was thinking of booking spaces in a campsite.  I know of a really nice site here.  Maybe find a way that we all book sites together and pay a deposit to hold them?  Really nice folks, I'm sure they will work with me.  This site also has EXTREMELY basic pods/huts to rent; but for those with no camping equipment, I'm sure the rest of us can provide things you need.  Looking for other suggestions and if anyone is interested.  3 days-2 nites, 2 days-1 nite, 4 days-3 nites?  We could also find a venue for the gathering and everyone sort out accommodations.  Below is a link to the site I have in mind.  All suggestions appreciated.  Just want to see who is interested.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2014)

That sounds like it could be fun. I am interested.


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Great idea Danny - I'm interested.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Danny, sounds good to me!  Would need to know as soon as possible as Summer is getting booked up very quickly!

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Steve.  I understand.  Problem is that so far we have the 4 of us.  Not a bad thing but want to give others a chance to have their say.  Of course we all know that no matter what weekend/days we pick the liquid British sunshine will likely pay us a visit.  I have a gazebo that I put up along side the caravan and I'm sure others have similar.  I was thinking that those who have no caravan/tent/trailer/tent could be adopted by those of us who do.  ADOPT A FAMILY!  We shall see the response and I will start making phone calls soon.  If you looked at the site you have seen it is a really nice place.  EXTREMELY CLEAN!  The toilet/shower blocks are very well heated.  I am sure we can book a block of spaces so we are all together.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in Danny, only time I can't make it is the weekend of July 12th as I'll be doing the hog roast at our local pub The Spinners Arms, in aid of Cancer Research.

Graeme.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Jockaneezer, do you do Hog Roast also? that's what I do at weekends, that's why I am getting weeks ends booked up.

Steve


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Steve, I got pressganged into the hog roast thing a couple of years back after bragging about my cookery "O" level in the pub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and most of the regulars have been to mine for pizza out of our cobb oven. We hire in the hog roaster but I've been threatening to build one since the last time we used it to save some money,but since I finished work I dont have access to tin bashing equipment.

Graeme.


----------

